# Barry Harris bebop line concepts



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Someone took the time to pull together a great little PDF that summarizes some of Barry Harris's concepts for creating bebop lines.

There's no tab, but if you know your arpeggios and can sort of sight read on guitar, it's not super complicated. I put it off for a while because it seemed daunting, but now that I'm getting into it, it's actually quite fun.

What I love about this is that it's not theory heavy. It's a system of conventions that are commonly found in bebop. Even if you're not strictly a bebop player, you can still get something out of this (blues, country, rockabilly, classic RnB, fusion etc). If you play over dominant seventh chords and like chromatic lines, this can be of use.

Edit: Sorry, I lied. I just looked at the second part and it gets into the theory quite a bit. But there's still a lot to be gained in the first part.


----------

